
On Wikipedia, storms, teacups, and _why's notability - sant0sk1
http://radar.oreilly.com/archives/2008/06/on-wikipedia-storms-teacups-an.html
======
tptacek
Read this twice, still not quite sure what it's trying to say. But I'll add:
the _why debate closed this morning, and the article isn't being deleted.

